# Rockets Going After Derek Anderson and Nick Van Exel........



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36896/20050804/rockets_going_after_van_exel_and_anderson/


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

i rather sign DAnderson.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes I would rather have Derek Anderson, we have too many undersized guards.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> Yes I would rather have Derek Anderson, we have too many undersized guards.


totally agree way too many guards under 6 foot 5. How tall is anderson anyway?
I forgot.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

hitokiri315 said:


> totally agree way too many guards under 6 foot 5. How tall is anderson anyway?
> I forgot.


about 6'5" like you said.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Plus Anderson already has a good relationship with Tmac from their orlando days


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

on hoopshype it said it looks like nve is leaning towards comming here, i welcome the fact. i realy wanted him last but he is a yr older and is what 32? but jvg will make him play defense and he can bring the ball up and when open can make plenty of shots and if a need after the allstar break if head is ready he can start and have exel be one of our better 6 men. i hope we sign exel not that many choses either. and i also welcome walter


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I would MUCH rather have proven defenders...

*Doug Christie:* One of the more underrated players in the league. This guy has great quickness, even at his current age, is more athletic than ppl think, great ball-handling and passing skills... and above all... is one of the best perimeter defenders in the league. This guy can easily play 3 positions at 6'6 and with the skills he has. Christie is our ideal role player and is used to winning. Additionally, he's played with TMac before. He would be great to play in 20-25 min. stints.

*DerMarr Johnson:* So why are players on the Nuggets so wary of acquiring Michael Finley.. a proven allstar? Because that means they would have to abandon re-signing attempts for DerMarr. As KMart put it "This kid can PLAY." The Nuggets players love this kid. Carmelo says that "we need to keep the core together, DerMarr is part of our core." when asked about signing Finley. DerMarr is long and athletic... at 6'9 one could argue that his game could be alot like TMac's. there was alot of hype around him before his spinal injury in a car accident about 3 years ago. I think he would be a great addition and a promising player. Last season his percentages were: .499-FG / .358-3PT / .792-FT

*Derek Anderson:* Team Jordan anyone? Ild like to think of this guy as a smaller, poor man's Eddie Jones. 

Hoopshype scouting report: Quite explosive... Dangerous one-on-one... Even more dangerous in transition game... Can both drive to the basket or shoot the ball... Streaky shooter.

*Gary Payton:* Dont call him a cancer.. thats complete horse****. The guy has a gift for talking trash and is a competitor on the court but has never been a distraction off the court. He has great passing ability and is still a great defender. He's not the same Glove that he was before. He's certainly lost a step to his lateral speed as Tony Parker has shown us. Still, he plays great team defense... has good energy and competitive fire, something that we sorely lacked last season... and is a pure point guard (who will no doubt find Yao, Swift, or Tmac on the break) with great slashing/penetrate and kick ability. After his brief stint with the Lakers, he named Houston as a favorable destination before being traded to Boston.
_last seasons stats:_ 11.3 ppg, 6.1 apg, 46.8 FG%

*Earl Watson:* I think just as good of an investment as NVE or Stoudamire.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Derek Anderson is an absolutely terrible defender and at this point in his career does not have an offensive game better than Jon Barry. I'd rather him Barry extra minutes than sign DA.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Anderson's choices are narrowed down to the Lakers, Pistons, Heat and Timberwolves.

Van Exel would be a solid addition to Houston. I still think he's got some game left in him.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> *DerMarr Johnson:* So why are players on the Nuggets so wary of acquiring Michael Finley.. a proven allstar? Because that means they would have to abandon re-signing attempts for DerMarr. As KMart put it "This kid can PLAY." The Nuggets players love this kid. Carmelo says that "we need to keep the core together, DerMarr is part of our core." when asked about signing Finley. DerMarr is long and athletic... at 6'9 one could argue that his game could be alot like TMac's. there was alot of hype around him before his spinal injury in a car accident about 3 years ago. I think he would be a great addition and a promising player. Last season his percentages were: .499-FG / .358-3PT / .792-FT


Hmm... I really haven't heard much news about Dermarr Johnson this whole summer. But seeing how well Glover played (defensively and offensively) in the summer league, would the Rockets really try to work out a sign and trade for Johnson instead of signing Glover for the minimum. I don't think Johnson would sign for the minimum or LLE, so we would have to work out a sign and trade for a 3 year $10 million type contract.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Derek Anderson is an absolutely terrible defender and at this point in his career does not have an offensive game better than Jon Barry. I'd rather him Barry extra minutes than sign DA.


MRC, how do you figure? He's an absolute terrible defender? Why do you say that? He has good lateral quickness. Doesn't overcommit but can pick some pockets for transition buckets. He is long enough and athletic enough. IMHO he's a better defender than Wesley and easily better than Sura. I'm really not understanding your logic.

As for his offensive game. You are quite obviously exaggerating when you say that Jon Barry has a better offensive game... that MUST be a joke. DA is a much better catch and shoot player... can penetrate much better than Jon Barry... can finish because of his size unlike Barry. Yes DA is overpaid, but he's overpaid for a reason.


From an article on Blazers.com. The official Portland Trailblazers website:
"As much as everybody enjoys Derek Anderson and his great attitude, it's clear that shooting and lack of punch at the two-guard spot were the two glaring weaknesses on last season’s roster. Anderson, plain and simple, just isn't a starting two-guard in this league. I have always said he'd be a great point guard, but he's never made the switch."

He could be a good SG/PG for our team. MUCH better than Barry, Sura, or Wesley.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Hmm... I really haven't heard much news about Dermarr Johnson this whole summer. But seeing how well Glover played (defensively and offensively) in the summer league, would the Rockets really try to work out a sign and trade for Johnson instead of signing Glover for the minimum. I don't think Johnson would sign for the minimum or LLE, so we would have to work out a sign and trade for a 3 year $10 million type contract.


Dont we still have part of that TE? About $2.4 Mill. If not, couldnt we work out a s-and-t Glover for DerMarr. We would take on more salary and they would get a Trade Exception for about 2 Mill . That would give them more room to work a sign for Finley and retain Buckner as well.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> MRC, how do you figure? He's an absolute terrible defender? Why do you say that? He has good lateral quickness. Doesn't overcommit but can pick some pockets for transition buckets. He is long enough and athletic enough. IMHO he's a better defender than Wesley and easily better than Sura. I'm really not understanding your logic.
> 
> As for his offensive game. You are quite obviously exaggerating when you say that Jon Barry has a better offensive game... that MUST be a joke. DA is a much better catch and shoot player... can penetrate much better than Jon Barry... can finish because of his size unlike Barry. Yes DA is overpaid, but he's overpaid for a reason.
> 
> ...


 You aren't going to find any harsh critquing of player at the official Trailblazers site. Anderson has lost a lot of movement since he left San Antonio and has had problems with his knee. Ask anyone in the Blazers forum, Anderson did alot of standing around on defense last year. Offensively, he was more of a camper than a catch and shoot player. His penetration game was not active last year (from the 5 or so Blazer games I saw) and Anderson was rarely ever effective last year. 

We aren't going to have set plays to set screens for Anderson when we have much better catch and shoot players in Wesley and McGrady. We're talking about a career 41% FG shooter who has not been over 39% in his last 2 seasons.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Dont we still have part of that TE? About $2.4 Mill. If not, couldnt we work out a s-and-t Glover for DerMarr. We would take on more salary and they would get a Trade Exception for about 2 Mill . That would give them more room to work a sign for Finley and retain Buckner as well.


How is Johnson defensively? He's always seemed like a passive player to me, ala Terrence Morris.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Derek Anderson still has some game left, and if he's asked to play the 4th or 5th wheel, that will make him more effective. This isn't the Derek Anderson of 2-3 years ago though.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I think DA is a decent fit on the Rockets, better than with the Lakers. DA sucks as a defender, bad back and all, and is a poor shooter. But he's a slasher and I can see him cutting backdoor when Yao floats to the elbow/shoulder. Still rather see NVE in a Rockets uni though.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> How is Johnson defensively? He's always seemed like a passive player to me, ala Terrence Morris.


passive? you mean ala Orlando Tmac, or ala Memphis Stromile Swift?

You could say he's a passive defender... I still think he has all the right tools. I just find it interesting that ppl would do jumping jacks whenever someone mentions a player like Nick Van Exel when there are far greater players that address our needs like DerMarr and Doug Christie.

To answer your question though, I think he his defensive awareness is a bit off, but no fault to him... DerMarr's defensive shortcomings are indicative of his team and coach. Karl did a good job of both polishing the Nuggets offensive machine and helped them live up to their defensive potential... as we saw near the end of the season.

as for DA, mental shortcomings are far more dangerous than physical limitations.... the team as a whole suffers from severe underachievement... i think in portland, he only gave as much effort as his teammates gave... why break your back for ppl that only try half as hard and only win half the games they should?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

DeMarr Johnson would be nice. He's long, lanky, very athletic, and a nice spotup shooter. Given an expanded offensive role (than that he received in Denver), he could put up more numbers.

Christie would be interesting. He can play some point and isn't a bad creator, but he's on the decline and his defense isn't the same as it used to be. Shot is very mediocre too.


----------



## The 3rd Coast (Jul 28, 2005)

I would much rather have Derek Anderson over Nick Van Exel, Van Exel is alot older and the last thing we need is another old player on our team.


----------

